# Maus und Tastatur Verschleiß



## Stryke7 (31. August 2014)

*Maus und Tastatur Verschleiß*

Hat eigentlich außer mir sonst noch jemand das Problem, dass die Eingabegeräte immer weniger lange halten?  

Ich habe schon wieder eine Maus mit ersten Verschleißproblemen und eine Tastatur,  die auch sehr schnell nachlässt.  


Liegt das an meiner Nutzung oder werden die Teile eifnach so billig produziert?


----------



## taks (31. August 2014)

*AW: Maus und Tastatur Verschleiß*

Kommt sicherlich auch darauf an wieviel du dafür ausgibst.
Meine Logitech-Tastatur habe ich seit 12 Jahren und sie funktioniert immernoch ohne Probleme. 
Meine Maus Logitech G3 ist 8 Jahre alt und funktioniert auch noch.


----------



## jaggerbagger (31. August 2014)

*AW: Maus und Tastatur Verschleiß*

Razer Copperhead geht seit 7 Jahren.
Roccat Kone alte Version war sehr problematisch mit dem Mausrad. 2 Defekte in 2 Jahren.
Logitech G500 ca. ein Jahr ohne Probleme.

Logitech G15 Blaue Version funktioniert immernoch. Definitv über 5 Jahre.

Verschleißerscheinungen hatte ich sonst noch keine.
Bei der Razer Maus geht aber ein bisschen der Lack ab.


----------



## Dartwurst (31. August 2014)

*AW: Maus und Tastatur Verschleiß*

Meine Sharkon Fireglider war nach 3 Monaten hin, meine Logitech G 500 nach 6 Monaten. Die G 400 meiner Frau hat auch nur ca. 3 Monate durchgehalten. Ich kann Dir durchaus zustimmen.


----------



## yingtao (31. August 2014)

*AW: Maus und Tastatur Verschleiß*

Man kann nicht generell sagen das die Eingabegeräte länger oder kürzer halten als zuvor, da es so viele Einflüsse mittlerweile gibt und innerhalb eines Modells auch verschiedene Versionen mit verschiedener Hardware. Meine alte BenQ war gut 15 Jahre im Einsatz und funktioniert noch immer und nur das C ist etwas empfindlich. Die Tastaturen meiner Freundin hielten aber nie lange. Die hatte immer welche die eher schön ausschauen und mit vielen Extras und genau diese Extras sind sehr oft dann kaputt gegangen. Bei der einen funktionierte das Rad für die Lautstärke nicht mehr, bei ner anderen spielten die Mediatasten rum usw. Abhilfe brachte dann fürs erste ne ganz einfache Tastatur von Microsoft die nicht mehr konnte als Tastatur sein und da sie mehr wollte hat sie jetzt ne Logitech G19 bekommen und die hält sich bisher ganz gut und hat schon mehrere Angriffe mit Cola, Tee, Energydrinks usw. überlebt.

Mäuse sind meiner Erfahrung nach weniger Anfällig als Tastaturen, da sie einfach weniger Tasten und Funktionen bieten. Die einzigen Mäuse mit denen ich Probleme hatte waren eine Logitech G7 wo nach ca. 5 Jahren der Akku nach 4-6h Gebrauch gewechselt werden musste und eine Razer Naga Molten Edition wo es zum bekannten Doppelklicken kam, was aber an den verbauten Mikroschaltern liegt die einfach eine kürzere Lebenszeit haben. Bei meiner Freundin gehen die Mäuse immer wegen dem Kabel drauf. Auf dem Schreibtisch liegt immer so viel rum das da kaum Platz für die Maus ist und dann wird das Kabel immer sehr stark geknickt und ist dann irgendwann durch.

Kann aber sein das ich bisher kaum schlechte Erfahrungen mit Eingabegeräten gemacht habe, weil ich immer recht viel Geld dafür ausgebe. Die Mäuse kosten immer so um die 80€ und die Tastaturen 60-150€. Einzig die Tastatur von Microsoft war günstiger, die hatte 20€ inklusive Maus gekostet. Bei den Preisen bin ich bisher zufrieden mit der Lebensdauer der Produkte und nur die Razer Naga war ärgerlich weil die bereits nach 1,5 Jahren das Doppelklicken aufwies. Razer wollte nicht tauschen, da Verschleiß und der von der Gewährleistung ausgeschlossen ist aber konnte das dann selbst lösen.


----------



## tsd560ti (31. August 2014)

Sharkoon Skiller [eh18€, jetzt 13] wird an wenigen Stellen leicht weich, nach 9Monatan, aber hält bestimmt nochmal so lange und ich hack beim tippen auch ziemlich rein 
Sharkoon Drakonia Black läuft alles gut durch, nur Gewichtsabdeckung ist nen bisschen lose, auch 9Monate. 
Bei Headsets hatte ich mehr Probleme: 1. nach 27Wochen, 2. nach 14Wochen und das jetztige so ~8Monate, beim Kumpel auch schon gebrochen, wie mein Erstes.


----------



## robbe (31. August 2014)

*AW: Maus und Tastatur Verschleiß*

Tastatur irgendein Logitech billg Ding hält jetzt seit knapp 2 Jahren ohne Probleme. Roccat Kone+ funktioniert seit 3 Jahren problemlos. Vorher hat ich ne 10€ Logitech Maus bestimmt fast 10 Jahre lang. 
Hatte bisher also kein sonderliches Pech mit meinen Eingabegeräten.


----------



## Combi (31. August 2014)

*AW: Maus und Tastatur Verschleiß*

meine roccat kone xtd habe ich seit erscheinungstag und rennt wie am ersten tag....roccat-qualität halt...
und meine g19 funktioniert auch wie am ersten tag.die hat auch schon 3-4 jahre auf dem buckel.
und die tasta hat etliche faustschläge mit voller kraft hinter sich...wundert mich selbst,dass die noch perfekt läuft...
und das alles bei 4-12 std benutzung am tag.(unter der woche und weekend halt sehr lange).


----------



## Abductee (31. August 2014)

*AW: Maus und Tastatur Verschleiß*



Combi schrieb:


> roccat-qualität halt



Eher gutwillen des chinesischen Facharbeiters.
Bei einem Arbeitskollegen seine XTD hat nach 6Monaten das Mausrad aufgegeben, auf Garantie eine neue bekommen und frisch aus der Verpackung klappert irgendwas im inneren der Maus.


----------



## StarforceZx (31. August 2014)

*AW: Maus und Tastatur Verschleiß*

Meine Maus und Tastatur vom fertig PC sind nach 6 Jahren sehr verschlissen.

Bei der Maus sind Farbe und Gummierung ab (eklig  ) und die Tastatur läuft schon lange nicht mehr geschmeidig.


----------



## Kandzi (31. August 2014)

*AW: Maus und Tastatur Verschleiß*

Meine alte MS Tastatur(RT2300) läuft nun schon seid guten 15 Jahren im Dauereinsatz. WASD hängen ein wenig aber sehr selten.
Dafür hab ich in 15 Jahren fünf Mäuse vernichtet^^
Wobei meine Copperhead gute 7 Jahre durchgehalten hat.


----------



## Stryke7 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Maus und Tastatur Verschleiß*

Ich kaufe eigentlich kein billiges Zeug ...   

Meine Maus ist derzeit eine RAT 7  Contagion,  hat jetzt ca. 3 Jahre.  Ich habe das Problem,  dass die mittlere Maustaste/  Mausrad  häufig doppelt oder dreifach einen Klick registriert,  weil die Führung in der das Rad runtergedrückt wird einfach abgeschliffen wird und es deshalb den Taster darunter nicht mehr ganz gerade trifft. 

Meine aktuelle Tastatur ist eine Logitech G110 ...   hat jetzt ca. 2 Jahre drauf.  Die Tasten sind bei denen ja eh sehr weich,  aber mittlerweile geht schon die schwarze Beschichtung auf den Tasten ab.  Das sieht man durch die Hintergrundbeleuchtung natürlich sehr deutlich.  

Davor hatte ich eine Razer Arctosa,  da ist nach ca. zwei Jahren einfach die flexible Oberfläche über den Multimedia-Tasten über den Rändern gerissen ...  



Mich wundert das nur,  weil meine uralte Dell-Tastatur bestimmt sechs Jahre gehalten hat,  bis einige Tasten komplett ausgefallen sind.  Und meine letzte Maus,  eine Speedlink Kudos,  läuft nach wie vor einwandfrei und sieht ehrlich gesagt auch noch viel besser aus.  Sie hängt jetzt immer am Laptop.


----------



## Teutonnen (1. September 2014)

Ich kann dazu nicht mal was sagen. Ich hatte ewig lange eine g500, die ich leider in Bier ertränkt habe.
Nicht die Schuld der Maus.

Dann die g500s gekauft und recht bald wieder entsorgt - die Daumengummierung ist eine Frechheit. Also ne g400s gekauft. 

Seit ich csgo spiele, habe ich interessanterweise meine Griffart unbewusst von palm auf claw geändert. Irgendwann wurde die g400s einfach immer unbequemer...

Also ne Avior 7000 angeschafft und die ist immer noch perfekt in Schuss.


----------



## Captn (1. September 2014)

Bevor ich meine R.A.T. 5 gekauft habe, hatte ich so um die 4-5 Mäuse über den Jordan gejagt. Nicht, dass ich die Dinger gegen die Wand geworfen habe oder ähnliches, aber der Billigmist hat dann trotz eindeutigem Leuchten einfach nicht mehr wollen. Seit dem habe ich noch eine Kabellose übrig, welche bisher immer noch funzt .


----------



## CL4P-TP (1. September 2014)

Bei mir sind bis jetzt nur Empfänger von Kabellosen Mäusen verreckt.


----------



## tsd560ti (1. September 2014)

Das ist der Grund, weshalb ich den Pc immer vorsichtig nach hinten schiebe


----------



## Seabound (1. September 2014)

Ich hab seit nem Jahr ne Logitec Maus. Die fliegt häufiger mal durch die Gegend an die Wand oder ich knall die auf den Tisch. Hab somit schon ein paar mal versucht, das Ding mutwillig kaputt zu machen. Die ist aber echt super stabil. Funktioniert wie am ersten Tag. Würde ich sofort wieder kaufen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (1. September 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Das ist der Grund, weshalb ich den Pc immer vorsichtig nach hinten schiebe



Das war noch bei meinem Schrotttop. Die Dinger sind teilweise einfach bei der normalen Benutzung zerfallen.


----------



## Kiedl (26. September 2014)

*AW: Maus und Tastatur Verschleiß*

Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal!


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. September 2014)

Kiedl schrieb:


> Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal!



Waren aber nicht billig


----------

